# VIP 211k with WD My Essential 1TB Hard Drive Not Working.



## aber179 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello,

Can someone help? I have hooked up the hard drive to my vip 211k, the box detects it, then I get message 499 - "to activate DVR call...." I have called and activated the feature, yet the DVR fundtion doesnt work. I still got the message 499. I called back, they asked me to wait 48 - 72 hours. Time passed and nothing happened. I called back again, they had me read off the reciever id and smart card id, CSR stated the feature was activated, and to wait another 48 - 72 hours.

I called once again, and I got the same story. Dish has no clue why it isnt working, and no one seems to want to help. 

Has anyone else had the same peoblem? If so, what was the fix? Any Ideas? Any one?

Thank you everyone in advance.


----------



## JAYHAWKER2 (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you have a VIP dvr, 722,622 612, as well as the 211K? I have read that many of the CSR's don't know about the DVR conversion for the 211k and when you call to have it turned on they end up turning on the external hard drive function of the dvr. If you do have a dvr, try plugging the hard drive into it. If it functions then that is what has happened and you'll need to call back and get them to fix it. I got lucky and the csr I talked to knew about the conversion and I had my 211k running as a dvr in about 5 minutes. I have fewer problems with it than the 612 I have in the other room


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I had the same thing happen with my 722 and my 211k. They activated the wrong receiver.

Call them up, make sure it's on the 211, and what's more MAKE SURE THEY REMOVE THE CHARGE FOR YOUR 722. Took me a month to find that one.


----------



## aber179 (Feb 17, 2010)

I called and spoke with tech support. They stated that the feature is added on the right box......They gave me another 48-72 hours.....this is getting really frustrating.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The CSR fed you a line. New authorizations should show up within a few minutes. Call them back and have them tell you what got authorized. It should be DVR Conversion; EHD Archival is for the DVR models.
http://www.dishuser.org/byodvr.php


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

BobaBird said:


> The CSR fed you a line. New authorizations should show up within a few minutes. Call them back and have them tell you what got authorized. It should be DVR Conversion; EHD Archival is for the DVR models.
> http://www.dishuser.org/byodvr.php


Boba is correct, Should only take about 1-2 minutes from when the signal is sent. make sure they added the EHD DVR Conversion NOT the Archival. They would only see the archival on the account avaliable to add if there is also a 612/622/722 on the acct.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Are you sure the drive isn't in sleep mode? Another person on this forum said you cannot use a drive that goes into sleep mode with the 211K. I called Western Digital, and the "My Essentials" drive has no way of turning this off. You have to use the next drive up, the "My Book" drive, connect it to a computer with the supplied SmartUtility software, and turn the sleep mode off.

Michael


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There was a way to check if got the authorization - goto Counters ans see if HouseHoldKey value is populated.


----------

